

Wayne and Robby from Zenter announce new Google Presentations Features - gaborcselle
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2008/01/new-features-for-2008.html

======
paul
I get a login box in an iframe. Google's SSO is badly broken these days. I
have to login to view "public" albums on picasa, even though they are public
and I'm already logged into Gmail.

------
ashu
The _really_ cool stuff we saw in YC is still not there! :( One hopes it will
be there soon enough...

